# Trek vs. Fuji



## Muth207 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm looking for a new bike and pretty much have it narrowed down between a Trek 5000 and a Fuji Team (both '07). Just wondering if anyone has had experience with either/has any helpful info on them such as Shimano vs. Bontrager, FSA vs. Bontrager, TCT Carbon vs. C4 Carbon, etc. Thanks


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Freds ride Treks and Sandbaggers ride Fujis!

Both will preform great. get the one that fits and you like to look at.


----------

